# Zvezda Star Destroyer- Finished



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

After nearly three months, she's all done. What a wonderful and fun kit to build. I look forward to building a second one with lots of mods. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Finished off the 3D printed Tantive IV this morning. I added laser canons from stretched sprue and replaced the antenna that had broken off with a new one. The antenna was made with stretched sprue and the thinnest piece of paper (from a pack of chopsticks) I could find. The ship was mounted to a metal wire and added to the SD's base. I'll get more pics of the final set up tonight. The 3D print is just a wee bit smaller than my Anigrand, but not by much. It's hard to get good pics of something so tiny!










































And what a friend on FB said I must have looked liked.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Most Excellent!


----------



## gene1138 (Aug 25, 2011)

Impressive. Most impressive.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

This is the Star Destroyer we've been looking for!

Thank you for showing us the potential of the model. My first impression was that the parts were too simplified, but once assembled with a little love, the kit delivers.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks guys. Glad you followed along! 
The kit itself is rather unique, in that it builds into a very nice model out of the box, but on the other hand, lends itself very well to customizing. The parts are nice and big, easy to work with. Zvezda did a superb job engineering this massive kit. All the parts fit where they are supposed to, there is no flash, no sink marks on anything (amazing for large flat pieces!) and it really is a joy to work on. I will build at LEAST one more.

With that, I decided I was not happy with the R1 paint scheme (mostly white) and decided my original grey wash just didn't enhance the details enough. I got my oils out last night and mixed up a nice dark grey, but not black oil wash. I applied that with a 2 inch brush over the entire model. I let that sit for about 30 minutes. I then took a clean rag dipped in Turpenoid, and wiped down the surface. Wow! What a difference. The nooks and crannies now pop with detail, it's still white but with a much warmer grey tone instead of the creamier white tone. So much happier now. I'll do another set of pics tonight as I also have the Tantive mounted as well. In the mean time, here is a teaser picture.


----------



## INVAR (Mar 28, 2014)

I was wondering about the need for a grey wash or not. Most of the builds thus far have been sans any wash - but I like the photo of the details popping after the wash.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Outstanding build.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

really adds some definition to the whole shebang. It's somewhat interesting, the difference between American and British effects miniature builders. I'm sure if the shots had been done at Pinewood there'd be more panel shading and even stripes. There would be an interesting build (if the thing wasn't so expensive), how would a Star Destroyer look had it been painted by Derek Meddings and his usual crew?

(the easy answer is of course "the way Lucas told them to do it" but imagine the 'spirit of Century 21' let loose  )


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Steve H said:


> really adds some definition to the whole shebang. It's somewhat interesting, the difference between American and British effects miniature builders. I'm sure if the shots had been done at Pinewood there'd be more panel shading and even stripes. There would be an interesting build (if the thing wasn't so expensive), how would a Star Destroyer look had it been painted by Derek Meddings and his usual crew?
> 
> (the easy answer is of course "the way Lucas told them to do it" but imagine the 'spirit of Century 21' let loose  )


Hmm, let's see. Brian Johnson got his start working under Derek Meddings, and later worked on 2001 and was supervisor on Space: 1999. ILM's techniques for kit bashing and painting were very similar to both 2001 and 1999, and Johnson was even supervisor on The Empire Strikes Back. My guess is there wouldn't be much difference.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

robn1 said:


> Hmm, let's see. Brian Johnson got his start working under Derek Meddings, and later worked on 2001 and was supervisor on Space: 1999. ILM's techniques for kit bashing and painting were very similar to both 2001 and 1999, and Johnson was even supervisor on The Empire Strikes Back. My guess is there wouldn't be much difference.


Oh, you're probably right, and again, the 'true' default is the miniature would be painted to Lucas' desire and specifications. 

It's just an interesting thought exercise.


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks for the comments everyone. Say Goodbye to this one though. I just sold it...


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Some more pics before she gets boxed up...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

She is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Is that the Blockade Runner Zvezda included with early orders or something off Shapeways? Either way it's got some decent detail for such a tiny thing, and really ties the Star Destroyer together. Beautiful work!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Steve H said:


> Oh, you're probably right, and again, the 'true' default is the miniature would be painted to Lucas' desire and specifications.
> 
> It's just an interesting thought exercise.


Here's how it would have looked without Lucas :grin2:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

*Pffft*

Don't laugh too much, it's completely possible. Not just the coloring but the very design! 

I've always had a love/hate relationship with Chris Foss' work. Sometimes it just comes across as brilliant and other times, I just can't figure what he was thinking.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Chris Foss derived most of his color design from train cars and shipping containers. When you look at the ships that way they make more sense.

I love ed his ship designs for the first Dune Movie- never used but beautiful.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Don't forget that we almost had a striped Nostromo!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

electric indigo said:


> Don't forget that we almost had a striped Nostromo!


Looking over my library, I was always fascinated by the huge difference between Chris Foss and Ron Cobb's approach to design. The Nostromo as seen owes more to Cobb than Foss yet the refinery really feels more Foss than Cobb.

It was interesting to learn that the Nostromo was originally painted yellow, a very dirty and beat to all heck yellow (as much Foss influence as Cobb there) but Ridley Scott felt it wasn't right for the murky world he was building.

I suspect the yellow Nostromo would have had problems with the bluescreen of the time. Or maybe that small yellow lump at the front of the refinery would have looked silly in some way. Hard to say. I don't think there's any test effects footage of the yellow painted Nostromo, is there?


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Steve H said:


> Is that the Blockade Runner Zvezda included with early orders or something off Shapeways? Either way it's got some decent detail for such a tiny thing, and really ties the Star Destroyer together. Beautiful work!


Thanks, it's from Shapeways.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

A great job on the build. After the wash, it is even more impressive. Very nice work.


----------

